# Today Is The Big Day



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Before noon today we will finally have our new Outback21RS and we'll be official Outbackers!! As soon as we can we'll post some photos. We dropped off the Expedition last night. I've got my PDI checklist handy...Keep your fingers crossed for us!!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats and ENJOY!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't rush the PDI --

In fact -- take a video camera and film it -

if it turns -- turn it...

if its a switch -- switch it...

if the dealer says -- we already tested the water system and it works -- tell him you need to test it also --

crankon the heat --

crank on the air --

do it all --

because the thing you didn't check will be the thing that doesn't work and your first post will be -- "have to take the trailer back to the dealer becuase....."

and for godsake -- don't sign the foinance paperwork PRIOR to the PDI -- you will be amazed how quickly things change once they got your money -- until you sign -- you can always walk --LOL


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

The one thing I didn't have the dealer check during our PDI was the water heater. Once the TT was home I was going through everything again and the water heater wouldn't work on gas or electric. After a couple hours of tinkering, checking and calls to the dealer I discovered that a wire harness connector was not pushed all the way onto the panel on the water heater. I was mad at myself for not having the dealer turn it on and check both the gas and electric operation during the PDI.

After being a member of this forum for awhile I probably taught the PDI guy more than he taught me.

Check the bathroom ceiling fan. They are still wiring some of them backwards. Mine was backwards on my 06 27RLS and the dealer said he had never heard of that problem. I asked for a screw driver and proceded to show him how to fix it.

Have them check the black and grey tank dump labels. I asked which was which and he said they are labeled. I asked to him to double check them. I had him open the grey tank valve and I went in and dumped a gallon of water in the toilet. Guess what! To the dealers surprise the water came out the pipe. We switched the labels.

So like Ghosty said - CHECK EVERYTHING.

Have them hook to city water and pressurize the entire water system as soon as you can. Then you can check for water leaks as your going through the PDI. Look at every possible water connection and check for leaks.

Don't forget the roof. While washing mine at home the DW told me there was water dripping into one of the forward closets. Crawled up on the roof and found a small hole in the lap sealant on a seam.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck and enjoy. I know how excited you are, it's a fun time indeed


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. Let us know how it went!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations








On you new outback. Wecome Happy Camping

Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh boy! The Big Day!

*Whoo Hoo*, fellow Outbackers!








Have fun, and bring us some pictures!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats! Here's to many good times in the OB!









TGIF!
-Kim


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Luck with the PDI!!!

C-Mac


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yippeee Outback21









Congrats to becoming an official Outbacker!!

Can't wait to hear how everything goes...You must just be so excited









Have a safe trip home,
Dawn sunny


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey thanks all!! Everything went well today. I think we had a good, thorough PDI. We got the Outback home and set her up for a "camping" trip tomorrow at our home...just for fun. Everything checked out well, except we found 2 small dents in the oven door, for which our dealer gave us a "we owe you". I'll get some pictures up, hopefully by tomorrow. After we got home today it was pouring rain. The good news is....no leaks!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Super!!! *


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

One thing we noticed is...wow, that Carrier A/C is really quiet! The Dometic we had in our Winnebago was not anywhere near as quiet. The remote control is great too!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback...glad everything went well.

Have fun!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad it all worked out great. Have a goo dtime camping in the driveway....


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We're taking delivery of our 26RLS on Monday. Is there somewhere on this forum to print a PDI? I would definitely like to make sure we check everything!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats outback21 on the new TT








Glad everything went well

Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sarg2505 said:


> We're taking delivery of our 26RLS on Monday. Is there somewhere on this forum to print a PDI? I would definitely like to make sure we check everything!!


Yes you should be able to find it if you do a search.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

outback21 said:


> One thing we noticed is...wow, that Carrier A/C is really quiet! The Dometic we had in our Winnebago was not anywhere near as quiet. The remote control is great too!!


It really is quiet isn't it? I'm used to the old Coleman in our other trailer vibrating everything - walls, floor, teeth!!

Have fun with the new trailer!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outback21,

Glad to here the PDI and delivery went well!








Now get out there and enjoy that Outback trail!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Trying to post pictures, but...keeps saying photos too large. I can't seem to locate the size requirements. Does anyone know?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outback21 said:


> Trying to post pictures, but...keeps saying photos too large. I can't seem to locate the size requirements. Does anyone know?


I don't know what the exact limits are, but if you try to get down around 100K or smaller you will do fine (and the dial-up members wont fret too much!). Also, at the time being, only pictures in the 'landscape' orientation will upload.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

sarg2505 said:


> We're taking delivery of our 26RLS on Monday. Is there somewhere on this forum to print a PDI? I would definitely like to make sure we check everything!!


Here you go: PDI Checklist


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!


Congratulations on your new Outback!!!

I know what you mean Tanya...I am going this weekend!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sarg2505 said:


> We're taking delivery of our 26RLS on Monday. Is there somewhere on this forum to print a PDI? I would definitely like to make sure we check everything!!


Hi Sarq2505, Hope your PDI went well today...(it was today right?) Please let us know how everything went









Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!CAMPING!


Congratulations on your new Outback!!!

I know what you mean Tanya...I am going this weekend!
[/quote]
not fair!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outback21 said:


> Trying to post pictures, but...keeps saying photos too large. I can't seem to locate the size requirements. Does anyone know?


Might want to post to a free site and then just use the link to the pictures here.


----------

